# Is the Digital Concert Hall a useful expenditure?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

The cost to a yearly of the Digital Concert Hall is enormous; I live in India, _a lot_. To those who use the service what are you comments and thoughts on the service? Pros and Cons of it? I know a few videos which were taken down by the Copyright Monster (TM of Lord Lance).

Is the whole nine camera angles shebang pleasant?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Because I work in the classical music industry I get a free account. And worth it!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll bite. What is a digital concert hall?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Weston said:


> I'll bite. What is a digital concert hall?


https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/...g-d9GqSSUgF2Y2i2DbJpx7y0IB7KuvVCFcaAsZb8P8HAQ


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Without a doubt!

/ptr


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

ptr said:


> Without a doubt!
> 
> /ptr


+1
A really happy subscriber.
If you do subscribe, don't forget to what some of their movies in "movies" session. ;p


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

shadowdancer said:


> +1
> A really happy subscriber.
> If you do subscribe, don't forget to what some of their movies in "movies" session. ;p


"what"? You mean "watch"?



Albert7 said:


> Because I work in the classical music industry I get a free account. And worth it!


You lucky ***tard!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It is eminently worthwhile and you don't have to sign up for an annual subscription, instead do a few months at a time which is what I do.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Becca said:


> It is eminently worthwhile and you don't have to sign up for an annual subscription, instead do a few months at a time which is what I do.


Cost-effectiveness. Plus, my father opposes monthly-auto-debit services.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Cost-effectiveness. Plus, my father opposes monthly-auto-debit services.


Don't let your father control your listening habits.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Don't let your father control your listening habits.


Does he control his Credit Card?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

How is it better than Youtube concerts in HD? Just more concerts than Youtube?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dustin said:


> How is it better than Youtube concerts in HD? Just more concerts than Youtube?


These are generally exclusive performances from the BPO... I loved the one with Grimaud of course a few months back.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Does he control his Credit Card?


Why, when I think about it, he _does_ control his credit card. Hardly control, Alfie. His money, his rules. I have my 330 GB of torrented music, so no worries there. :=D


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Dustin said:


> How is it better than Youtube concerts in HD? Just more concerts than Youtube?


Because, why, of course, YouTube is just _packed _with HD concerts. It isn't, if my sarcasm was too subtle for you. Also, finding concerts of works that aren't pop-hits like Mahler is difficult. Ain't gonna find no Hosokawa Horn Concerto on YouTube, kid.

Meanwhile DCH's sheer array of works and major conductors, the organization of the concerts, the system of being able to favorite works, being able to watch concerts live when they occur in Germany and the in-depth exceptional interview combined with the understated and beautiful interface of DCH make it one _superb _purchase!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Why, when I think about it, he _does_ control his credit card. Hardly control, Alfie. His money, his rules. I have my 330 GB of torrented music, so no worries there. :=D


Hmmm... I guess that you aren't the hacker I expected . Honestly best thing is to use your own Visa prepaid card.

I really like the BPO format on their website.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Hmmm... I guess that you aren't the hacker I expected . Honestly best thing is to use your own Visa prepaid card.
> 
> I really like the BPO format on their website.


I know. The Digital Concert Hall has a wonderful, elegant interface. I used to but it was immoral. I once spent 80$ without his permission because I remembered the 16 digit code and CVV [Back when I was 11 or 12]. If you it's a lot in America, it is _*a lot more *_in India. A few instances here and there otherwise too. Quite the immoral fellow back then.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> I know. The Digital Concert Hall has a wonderful, elegant interface. I used to but it was immoral. I once spent 80$ without his permission because I remembered the 16 digit code and CVV [Back when I was 11 or 12]. If you it's a lot in America, it is _*a lot more *_in India. A few instances here and there otherwise too. Quite the immoral fellow back then.


I understand very much your situation. Classical music is a drug and withdrawals are impossible.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> I understand very much your situation. Classical music is a drug and withdrawals are impossible.


Oh, sorry to leave it so vague. I didn't listen to classical music till I was 15. Even that transition was after my transiston to older music and abandoning modern music because I realized how generic it was when I was 13. So, for me, classical music wasn't as much love at first sight as a step up.

That eighty dollars expenditure was my game-crazed Bear who bought a fancy armor set. More details: DoomKnight Armor Set + 40, 000 Dragon Coins


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree that it is fantastic and the interface is perfect. Besides everything else you mentioned, their customer service is excellent. I requested that subtitles be added to one of the concerts and I received a reply within 6 hours and I was told that they are working on providing subtitles in as many concerts and interviews as possible, along with a choice of many different languages. If I had to make a choice I would get rid of my cable tv to keep DGC.


----------

